# Bacterial Bloom cause?



## druxboyz (Aug 9, 2004)

my planted tank was set up for about 2 months before i added co2.
after adding my diy co2, it seems that i have to turn off my filter because the filter is so strong that it pushes the co2 out too fast for the levels to go up.

so, during the 10 hours that the light is on with co2, my water filter is off. 

and the 14 hours at night, the filter is on with the co2 still running.

just recently, i noticed that my water is getting cloudy white. I searched a bit and it seems to be a bacterial bloom, which is indicative of my beneficial bacteria being dead or not recycling the ammonia/nitrites/nitrates all the way.

during the 10 hours that my filter is OFF, would the bacteria in the filter pad die by not having circulation?

my plants have been thriving with what i've been giving them. Should i leave my filter on at all times? would this effect co2 levels a lot since the filter pushes a lot of water? im just afraid that having the filter on during their photo period would make them have less co2 because of less co2 ppm.

thanks.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

One of two things could have happened here... 1) The bacteria died off when the filter media dried out. 2) The DIY C02 has leaked into your tank.

_What type/brand of filter do you have?... Is the water flow adjustable?_

It may just be as simple as turning the flow down or running the C02 separate from your filter. Which ever of these needs to be done, your filter needs to run 24/7.


----------



## druxboyz (Aug 9, 2004)

ah, k. its the kind that hangs on the back of the tank, so im not sure on how to add the co2 to that or if its possible.

when the filter is off for the 10 hours during the day, there still is water in the box where the filter pads are. would the bacteria still live without aeration for 10hrs?

my tank is a 30g, so, its not that big, but not that small. what kind of filter do you guys recommend that is also cheap? im a poor college student 

would those sponge ones work fine? or are they too ugly?


----------



## druxboyz (Aug 9, 2004)

oh, also, the co2 hasnt leaked inside, the yeast/sugar water line is way below the tube line. even the 'foam' is way below the line.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

An inexpensive filter for a 30 gallon tank is a powerhead with a sponge on the intake. You can also run the CO2 into the intake and let the powerhead spray microbubbles of CO2 around the tank. You get good circulation of the water, effective CO2 and good filtration all at once. I am switching my tank to that system today. I bought a Maxijet 600 (about $20), a Cascade biosponge (about $5) which is big enough to make two sponges for the Maxijet, and I will run the CO2 into the inlet - I haven't decided how just yet. If you mount this upside down, with the sponge on top, it will be easy to pull the sponge off to wash it periodically. My current powerhead, actually a Minijet pump keeps plugging up its inlet, and my filter inlet gets clogged with leafs and snails, so I hope to be solving numerous problems with this. 

This idea isn't mine - it is from the Planted Tank Forum.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

If your filter happens to be an AquaClear model, just wedge the CO2 line into the intake of the filter and use your filter as a reactor. I did that with a 29 for a year, and have been doing it with my 10 for over 2 years. If you have a bio-wheel type filter, lose the biowheel as it will just gas off the CO2 you're so trying to conserve into your tank.


----------

